# Late/Whirlpool hopping an IPA with Styrians



## RobW (14/11/17)

Has anybody tried a big whirlpool addition of Styrians into an English IPA?
How hard can you go before the marmalade takes over?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/4/18)

Did you try this? I have one coming up where I will be adding flame out Styrian.


----------



## RobW (16/4/18)

Yes, I did. I used (from memory):

FWH 50g
10 30g
0 20g
Dry Hop 20g

Initially it was pretty overwhelming but settled down and now towards the end of the keg (of course) it's coming out nicely.
That said, I think I wouldn't bother with the dry hop next time and maybe back off a tad on the whirlpool. 
Depends on your taste buds really.
Previously I've made Belgian pales with 10-15g in the whirlpool and they have finished with a hint of marmalade that balanced the yeast (Ardennes) nicely.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/4/18)

I'm don't do much dry hopping at all now so will rely on flameout.


----------



## RobW (16/4/18)

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------

